
Elon Musk Joins #DeleteFacebook with a Barrage of Tweets - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/23/technology/elon-musk-deletefacebook.html
======
runesoerensen
Discussed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16659656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16659656)

